# Überlegung zum Suse 8.2 Kauf/Studententarif?



## Der O (24. August 2003)

hallo,
ich würde gerne mit Linux anfangen und hab einige Fragen:

1. Ich bin absoluter Einsteiger! Ist Suse 8.2 empfehlenswert?
2. Laufen Linux und Win XP auf einem PC problemlos beide?
3. Gibt es für Linux (am besten Suse) einen Studententarif?

Fragen über Fragen  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt sie mir beantworten,Linux fasziniert mich irgendwie und ich will auch damit anfangen!

Grüße


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

Hi

Zuallererst einmal: Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus, ich versuche nur, zu helfen. Also nicht böse sein, wenn etwas nicht stimmt.



> Ich bin absoluter Einsteiger! Ist Suse 8.2 empfehlenswert?


SuSE ist generell recht benutzer- bzw. einsteigerfreundlich. Kann's dir also nur empfehlen.





> Laufen Linux und Win XP auf einem PC problemlos beide?


Wenn du einen Bootmanager verwendest, dürfte das kein Problem sein.





> Gibt es für Linux (am besten Suse) einen Studententarif?


Keine Ahnung, sorry. Aber falls du Interesse hast: Ich habe hier noch eine unbenutzte SuSE-Linux-7.3-Distribution, die ich eigentlich gerne loswerden würde. Meld dich ggf. mal per PM.


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. August 2003)

Zum Anfangen eignen sich sowohl Red Hat als auch SuSE relativ gut, da diese einfach zu konfigurieren sind. Von SuSE gibt es soweit ich weiss auch eine Schülerversion, die etwas günstiger ist. Da müsstest Du Dich mal genauer erkundigen, inwiefern das auch für Studenten zutrifft.


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Da gibt es bestimmt eine Studentenversion.

SuSE webpage edu Programm


----------



## melmager (24. August 2003)

Alle drei Fragen:

JA


----------



## Spacemonkey (25. August 2003)

Wenn du nicht unbedingt das Handbuch brauchst kannst du es dir ja auch runterladen. Bei einer Flatrate und DSL kostet es ja nichts. Entweder von der Suse Seite oder per emule was schneller gehen dürfte.

Also ich habe mit Suse angefangen habe Mandrake ausprobiert und bin wieder bei suse gelandet.


----------



## Der O (25. August 2003)

Also,ich werds mal versuchen mit Linux!  

Hab mir die 8.2 bei Ebay gekauft (mit allem drum und dran) und werde mich mal reinarbeiten.

Bin schon gespannt  

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps,Hilfen und Beiträge!

Grüße


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der O _
> *Also,ich werds mal versuchen mit Linux!
> 
> Hab mir die 8.2 bei Ebay gekauft (mit allem drum und dran) und werde mich mal reinarbeiten.
> ...



kleiner Tip.

Du darfst! dir Distributionen von Freunden ausleihen !und! kopieren. 
Das ist vollkommen legal und noch günstiger als alle Studentenprogramme.

Zum Thema RedHat. Geh an den Kiosk (einen mit grosser Auswahl) und kaufe dir für 10 EUR ein RedHat Magazin. Dort mit dabei 3 CDs RedHat9 vollwertig.

Anderer Tip (aufwendiger, aber bei Flatrate noch günstiger): 
Geh auf den anonymous FTP einer Technischen Uni deiner wahl, unter pub/linux/ finden sich meist mirrors mehrere Distributionen. Such nach iso Files.
Brenne Sie dir und freu dich über ein Betriebssystem umsonst.

Ich persöhnlich habe zuhause:
FreeBSD 4,5 und 5, netBSD, openBSD, Debian Potato, Debian Woody, Debian sid/sarge, Redhat 8 Redhat 9,Suse 7,1 Suse 7,3 Suse 8,2, Mandrake 8
 *war nicht teuer* 

Aber der Kauf einer Suse Box lohnt sich, denn 
a) ist für ein massenprodukt sehr guter Support dabei
b) die DVD ist nett für die Installation
c) gibts in der proffessional Version 2 gut brauchbare, relative dicke Bücher mit dazu (und Bücher sind viel wert)

RedHat ist da leider etwas dünner geseht, aber passt schon


----------



## Standbye (26. August 2003)

die Version die du vom Suse Downlaod Server bekommst ist bei weitem nicht so Umfangreich wie die Version die du bei der Schüler / Professional Version bekommst.
Bei diesen Versionen sind noch ein haufen weiterer Tools dabei die auch Teilweise nicht under der gpl stehen also kostenpflichtig sind. Die bieten sie natürlich nicht einfach zum download an


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. August 2003)

> Bei diesen Versionen sind noch ein haufen weiterer Tools dabei die auch Teilweise nicht under der gpl stehen also kostenpflichtig sind. Die bieten sie natürlich nicht einfach zum download an



Wobei man die auch oft nicht braucht.


----------



## Christian Fein (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Standbye _
> *die Version die du vom Suse Downlaod Server bekommst ist bei weitem nicht so Umfangreich wie die Version die du bei der Schüler / Professional Version bekommst.
> Bei diesen Versionen sind noch ein haufen weiterer Tools dabei die auch Teilweise nicht under der gpl stehen also kostenpflichtig sind. Die bieten sie natürlich nicht einfach zum download an  *



Ich fühl mich so schlecht, ich habe keine Kommerzielle software laufen und habe 
absolut keine probleme damit.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. August 2003)

Der EDV-Buchversand bietet zur Zeit eine SUSE 8.2 Professionell für 29Euro an - das ist Billiger als die Studentenversion...

Mehr zur Aktion -> http://www.edv-buchversand.de/search/product.html?SUS999

bye


----------

